# Gone Feral's 2011 Haunt



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the first test on dressing one of my new skeleton-ghosts. This haunt was entirely inspired by or helped by Pumpinrot, Spooky Blue, Otaku, Homey Da Clown, Darkwing Manor, and many, many before.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-stuff.html


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a test? I think you got it right the first time. Great Lighting.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your a true artist GoneFeral.......The ghost skeleton is near perfect, and your many many photographs are outstanding.......


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Love the blue eyes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's very pretty


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Goneferal, I love this skellie-creature! She (he? it?) looks so forlorn. It is very Pumpkinrot-ish. (I LOVE his work!) The lighting is fantastic, and I am amazed how lights can make such a big difference in Halloween displays. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Goneferal, one other quick question. What type of skeleton did you use? Bucky, or a foam skelly? And how did you get it standing? I really love this effect and would like to add it to my new and improved graveyard this year!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

It's neither. I made it out of PVC and paper mache. The skull is a mache cast of a bucky skull. Look up Spooky Blue's how to here :

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/skulls/paper-mache-skull.htm

Darkrose Manor helped me wrap my head around making the skeleton, except I made the ribs out of rolled newspaper, but its essentially the same idea:

http://www.wix.com/filialuna/darkrosemanor/factory#!__groundbreakers

It has a special stand for working on indoors but I will slide the front leg over rebar driven into the lawn. I hope that helps.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just fricking love this! The prop is awesome, but your lighting is just fantastic!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope the real lighting turns out as well. I'm building a 16 channel lighting system that will fade the lights in and out. Most of the time it will be slow and moody with a homemade sound effects mix, and then a few "light show" sequences that will go with Halloween themed songs. It will comprise of about 60 small spot lights, 5 skeleton ghosts with glowing blue eyes, and 5 singing pumpkins. I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

omigod, feral! I can't believe you are building something so complicated. That scares me just reading about it...

Lighting is totally my nemesis. I suck at it, and of course I have the ridiculous streetlight to deal with. Argh.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

New skeleghost test photos.
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/09/2011-test-ii.html


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking amazing girl! You are knocking it out of the park! The expresssions are disturbing, the textures, the lighting - all so well done!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its a labor of love.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Haunted headboard*

Here is the latest update. This is a sample of the LED light show. Just a peek though.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/guest-bedroom-headboard-from-hell.html


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job on that.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's the new test with Skele's and pumpkins with some ambient light.
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/2011-gone-feral-haunt-test-ii.html


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

you are amazing and I hate you for it.

hate may be too strong a word. envy. that works. : )


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw, don't be a hater There will be a full tut after the big night and after I put together the 2011 video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he looks great. You have the lighting perfect.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Look great, a lot of time as be put into this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice, wonderful job!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

soooooo neat! i'm impressed with how much just the lights timed to the music makes them so much more dynamic! and i really dig the stylized shapes of the skellies.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

goneferal said:


> Here is the latest update. This is a sample of the LED light show. Just a peek though.
> 
> http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/guest-bedroom-headboard-from-hell.html


 Very nice programming with the lighting .


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great GF!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That really looks awesome! I love that you're using the Arduino for this.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's the "ad" in the local paper. I'm so sick with allergies that I didn't notice the typo. Oh Well.

http://www.ktvb.com/first-person/131949583.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the yard, about 1/2 done with stills of the new spotlights on.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/new-light.html

I'll finish the setup this Thursday. More photos will follow.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Tomorrow, I'll finish with the corn stalks adn the rest of the lights.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/halloween-2011-almost-finished.html

I am hurting and actually bloodied myself setting up.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow. it looks fantastic! You better clean up the blood, it looks like zombies are close by. I'm loving the witches.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Last night had fog rolling perfectly. Here's a quick post.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/10/quick-photo-post.html


----------

